# bits for sign making



## gaksdal (Oct 30, 2008)

I need some recomendations on bits for doing simple 1 1/2" to 2" lettering

Thanx


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI gaksdal

I recommend the bits below 

http://www.precisebits.com/products/carbidebits/taperedcarve250b4f.asp
OR
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...s/bt_solid_sets.html#super_starter_set_anchor
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_solid.html

Letter Template, Guide Bushing, and Router Bit Set
Sign Lettering Router Bits
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...html/pages/bt_sign.html#Sign_Lettering_Anchor
=========



gaksdal said:


> I need some recomendations on bits for doing simple 1 1/2" to 2" lettering
> 
> Thanx


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

1/4" round nose bits also work. It all depends on what you want the letters to look like.
I've used straight bits of 1/4" dia to outline the letters and then larger bits to remove excess material. A 1/8" bit works great to get the finer details.


----------

